# Bastille - Bad Blood



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

What a brilliant album! After hearing Pompeii I decided to download this and its ****ing amazing .. anyone who likes a bit of base download it! you will not be let down


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Downloaded his album after trying to find a song I heard on the radio earlier on a chart website




But I still can't find this song I was after


It's a noting because I can hear it in my head or see anything in the charts lol


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

would it have been bad blood or Pompeii?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry I meant a completely different song I'm after


But I've heard Bastille


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

I got this the other day too......awesomeness in my ears!! Haha


----------

